# Homeopathy in cases of suspected poisoning



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

This link has a case study of using homeopathic remedies in cases of suspected poisoning. Given our helplessness in such cases I thought we might try homeopathy concurrently with any other steps we take to try to save these birds;

The link is:

http://www.ewildagain.org/Homeopathy/poisons.htm 

Scroll down to "Birds with arching backs and convulsive movements" where there is a case study of a pigeon.

Cynthia


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Cynthia,


This is very interesting...

Thanks for the mention and link.

I wonder if there are any Homeopath Veterinarians here...? I will have to have a look..!


Phil
las vegas


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Thanks for your link, Cynthia. I'm including 
a link that discusses dosages, handling of remedies, and also foods and products to avoid while taking homeopathic remedies. Especially since we sometimes give birds tea sometimes.

Thought this might be good to be aware of:

http://health.indiamart.com/homeopathy/homeopathic-medicines.html

Scroll down to General Rules for Determining Dosage, that heading and the next two have some good general info.

fp


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

THanks fp that was a good site!

Cynthia


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Cynthia,

Great information. I appreciate you sharing this.

I myself, have only listed basic homeopathic remedies that I, Reti, And Doreen have used in dealing with sick and injured birds.Everything in the "natural healing" sticky works ! There is not much there but it is a start. A good supportive program of vitamins and minerals, ACV, garlic, brewers yeast is also necessary.

The best thing using natural remedies you don't have to worry about overdosing and using various homeopathics at one time, like you do with drugs, and you're constantly building up the immune system while the bird is healing, instead of compromising it with drugs. This doesn't mean anyone should give up the drugs as there is always a need when a whole flock of birds become ill, or when strong antibiotics are necessary after surgery, it has its place.

My friend, Doreen, wildlife rehabber (licensed) and licensed herbologist (who introduced me to the homepathic remedies and hebal remedies has had 20 years worth of experience) has dealt with poisoning/pesticide, and mercury poisoning, in pelicans, seaguls, and other water birds, besides dealing with trauma, disease, etc. I've gained some knowledge as each case comes along as she has guided me thru some treatments I was very unsure about. Her success rates with rehabbing wildlife have increased 99 %, since using the natural products. 

She has used milk thistle seeds (crushed as needed) to detox the liver in cases with poisoning along with various homeopathic remedies that was mentioned in the link. Because she is an herbologist though, she uses herbs, also. It takes a leap of faith to use these products, but well worth it. 

I would never have tried these things if it wasn't for Doreen, I did the sticky because I felt these things should be shared. 

I would love for Doreen to share her experiences here, as she has dealt with pigeons now and in the past with various issues, some real bad cases of dehydration, starvation, diseases, injuries and broken bones. But she is up to her eyeballs in sick birds, and lots of baby birds and animals, and Lord knows I bend her ear a lot, as it is. LOL It has been a true gift from God that I met her, and a blessing that she has time to help me.

She has a suitcase that opens up with lots of little bottles with a whole pharmacy of homeopathics, and also another one with herbs and teas.

I suggest everyone try to find someone who has knowledge and experience with the "natural healing" and try it. You have to find someone to guide you and give you confidence to do it.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Treesa -

having read a lot of your very interesting pointers on natural remedies, have wondered if they are as fast acting as the more widely used medications? Like, is there a good alternative to say Clavamox or Baytril as antibiotics, when it is imperative they hit the problem ASAP? Or would you think that the natural and 'usual' treatments will frequently be best used to comlement each other as much as a 'one or the other' approach?

John


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

I am actually coming across good sites accidentally while searching for unrelated information.

I can't remember what I was looking for when I came across the homeopathy and poisoning link (nothing to do with poisoning!) but the British Wildlife site I have placed a link to on another thread appeared when I was trying to find a reasonably priced supplier of Kaytee Exact and the Wildlife Wound Management information appeared when I tried to find out if there was a product in the UK that would kill the maggots on a bird affected by fly strike. Serendipity.

But whenever I come across something that I consider something interesting and worth adding to my favourites I try to post a link. Even though not immediately useful it might help someone that is searching this site in an emergency.

Cynthia


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

John_D said:


> Treesa -
> 
> having read a lot of your very interesting pointers on natural remedies, have wondered if they are as fast acting as the more widely used medications? Like, is there a good alternative to say Clavamox or Baytril as antibiotics, when it is imperative they hit the problem ASAP? Or would you think that the natural and 'usual' treatments will frequently be best used to comlement each other as much as a 'one or the other' approach?
> 
> John


Hi John,

How are you today?

If you ask Doreen, she would tell you she heals with natural products because she says animals & birds of all kinds just respond better & quicker,especially when the immune system is already compromised.

Except, in cases of surgery, as already mentioned, she has used antibiotics because of major infection involved, for example: she had a sandhill crane that required pins surgically placed in its joint, to keep the leg in place and. But she used Symphitum to knit the bone, and Arnica for trauma, as well as supportive nutrition. The bird was standing up the next day and able to move slowly. He was bending down with that long neck already trying to pick up food off her floor. (I'm sure the surgery had something to do with that too. LOL) 

I have seen the colloidal silver work on infections, internally and externally within days to maybe a week or more depending on how bad the infection is. It takes time to heal when your laying down healing cells and new cells, but it can be supported with other healing and immune building supportive products to increase healing time tremendously, and build a healthy foundation. It is especially wonderful being able to treat youngsters with natural antibiotics, that don't stunt their growth and they thrive!

I've seen her put stitches in one of my birds, who's belly was ripped open by a hawk, she used colloidal silver to disinfect the area as well as administering a few drops internally, and the bird healed beautifully.

She told me she used Apis (bee venum) on a dove who's head was severly swollen, and had major trauma, and the bird was able to open its eyes in 2 days. She has also used Arnica Montana for trauma and swelling, but she uses what best works for each particular case. 

Now, if my whole flock was coming down with cocci, I definitely would get out the meds. But for an individual bird, I would treat naturally with supportive homeopathy to treat all the issues of diarrhea, upset stomach, weakened immune system, infection, and of course intensive care environment, and round the clock care. But who knows, I may change that opinion with time.

Each situation is unique and different and I am borrowing from the knowledge I have learned. I myself, as Doreen, will use the natural approach first, except for extreme situations as specified above. With time, I will be able to use my own judgement, as I learn more, but I'm still insecure myself about going totally natural, with the few exceptions above, (there may be more examples I've just not come accross them.

Treesa


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi Treesa,

I'm good, thanks 

Thanks for your post there! I am certainly starting to think that these remedies are very worthy of investigation. Not the least of it is that where they can be used instead of prescription meds, then the difficulty of obtaining the meds is allayed. 

Fortunately, our own gang rarely seem to get a problem, but there's plenty of pigeons nd doves out there that do.

John


----------

